# worried about the piggies fighting!



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

well i picked Pistachio up and was checking her over and found that she had a shallow bite mark on her neck!
i know its a bite mark coz its round, and i also noticed she lost a tooth!!!!!! i know they grow back but could that be a result of fighting?
then i checkd kaytie over and found in around the same spot she had some fur missing and a tiny scab, im worried about them!!!!
i sometimes see pisatchio giving kaytie a quick little nip to tell her to nick off but nothing ever serious.......
they r mother and daughter and havent done anything like this ever before, they seem to to eating fine, what do you think it could be from, and should i separate them??


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

have you treated them for mites lately? the little scabs might be from scratching. 

seeing as there mother and daughter it'd be very rare for them to fight (well in my experience any way).

hope this helps


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ingrid how big is the space that they live in do they have a bed each?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

they have a quite big 2 storey hutch, they dont have their own beds but the bedrom is big enough for both of them.....
i dont think its mites coz my little boy charlie (RIP) had mites and he acted differently and his scabs were different, i need to treat them for fleas+mites anyway so ill see if it goes away then


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Could you take a good picture of the area?
We might be able to rule stuff out if we can see it


----------

